# i need to rant abot personal situations cuz I'm super angry...



## Mouse (Aug 13, 2008)

so I don't have a fucking drivers liscence and I've managed for yeeeears without it. but that's when i used to travel via hitching and live in citys with buses. now that i'm back home I live in the middle of bumfuck PA with no public transit and everythings 30 mins from home. 

I got a scooter. a nice one. from a friend, for free. i thought I'd be set. but it turns out PA is the gayest (and, yes, I mean that in the bad way) state in the union. you have to have the thing tagged, registered, and inspected and have a class C to drive a 49cc scooter. I could get it tagged and such to give the impression that it's legal BUT there is no title, things prolly been stolen a million times before it got to me. so I cant reg. it cuz i have no title and no way to get one (that I know of?)

Md, which i could spit on from my front yard as i live right on the state line, doesn't require shit. But I don't live in Md. I could be illegal and get a Md ID while having a PA residence and get the scooter permit and ride my scooter semi-legally... but it's still not totally legal. you're not allowed to have IDs in multiple states. 

i'm doing my best to keep my nose clean and walk the straight and narrow until I get off probation and regain total freedom but it seems like this mother fucking system of state laws and imaginary lines just won't let me have SHIT work out. 

right now i rely on my family and friends to help me get places... and I have a lot of places to go because I work and i'm a full time student. they're really helpful and i love them for it. but dog fucking damn it I want to be able to do SOMETHING for myself for a change but this shit keeps holding me back.

ok... I think I'm done being pissy. feel free to ignore this. I'm currently stuck at my college cuz my ride just bailed on me, causing me to miss my court ordered DUI class for the second time. hence the anger. damned if you damned it you dont.... I'm just fucking damned.


----------



## moe (Aug 13, 2008)

that fucking sucks, dude.don't really know wht to say but, other than fuck the government and this whole system, and scooters are cool.
im currently work on getting a drvers license and all that shit, so that i can ride a moped to school.


----------



## moe (Aug 13, 2008)

yes, that's right, where else am i supposed to ride on, everything they own of course we fucking use, even railways, with trains that carries travelers across this country.


----------



## nobo (Aug 14, 2008)

you dont need the governments permission to ride trains though. by driving youre asking the government's permission to use the roads that they built. if you really want to turn your back on the system....walk....hahaha just playing devils advocate


----------



## nobo (Aug 14, 2008)

oh also can we stop calling stuff gay (in a negative way) on this forum? thats a habit everyone should be breaking.


----------



## moe (Aug 14, 2008)

i meant it in a way, to make mouse feel better, about her situation, not to get int o a whole political arguement, although yes i agree with you. 

what's using gay in a negative way?i apoligized if i used that word in any forum and it offended anyone.

and plus i ride my bike more than anything else. so yeah.=D


----------



## nobo (Aug 14, 2008)

yea i didnt mean i see it all the time, i just happened to stumble into two topics back to back that said something about something being gay and yea. it just seemed like two in a row was too much! personally tho, im not deeply offended by it, but its just an issue of politeness and being pc is sometimes the way to go. lets try to be progressive here haha


----------



## JH282 (Aug 15, 2008)

Unfortunately, probation is designed in a way where many people will fail. I know, I've been on it for 5 years, and it has crippled me in ways I can't begin to explain. The system is not there to help you out, so be very careful of what you do...

Not sure about scooters or PA, but where I currently live, you can buy wrecked, titled motorcycles for dirt cheap at salvage yards, or from private sellers. (check craigslist?) I've bought a titled frame for $150, swapped everything from a bike with no title onto the frame and the thing was 100% legit when done. Not sure where scooters have the VIN numbers at, but maybe something similar can be done???

You said you are working and going to school full time. How do you figure you aren't doing something for yourself? This is just one hurdle of many. Don't let it break you...


----------



## Mouse (Aug 15, 2008)

Number one.. I'll say what I want. Be it gay or whatever. I have every right to and I'm so not fucking PC because it's a waste my time to worry about that shit. Besides, I'm queer as blue hell. So I do what I want. It's not PC to try to censor me, so HA

"I'm not Gay as in happy but Queer as in FUCK YOU." 

Anyways... I agree that saying "fuck the government" it hypocritical at all times... lemme order some stuff from crimethinc via the US postal service while I'm at it. But that's beside the point. The government is unavoidable for the most part because it's got its smelly thumb in everything. Most of the rules and regulations states put in place are completely unnecessary and only there so that someone in the legal system can make money off of us. And the vast variations from state to state are ridiculous. 

But, I didn't actually say "fuck the government" in my rant because I'm not mad at the government as a whole (at least not all the time); just the lil state laws that make it nearly impossible to do anything legally. And I've ALWAYS hated the idea of state lines and borders. I can get arrested in PA for riding this scooter illegally, but if I go 2 mins up the road in MD, I'll get a simple fine. What's the sense in that?

JH - I feel the same. We're set up to fail. I'm not even allowed to leave PA, though I live in the line and go to school and work in MD and spend 90% of my life in MD... it's illegal for me to be at the library right now typeing this message. Unless I'm going to work or school I'm not supposed to cross the line. It's insane. There is NOTHING in PA for an hour from me that I can make work. I can't even go to the grocery store that's close to my house because it's just over the line. 

And I feel that Parole Officers are bigger con artists than all of us combined. They'll try to trick you left and right into saying something just a lil wrong and getting your ass into a load of shit. Dicks.


----------



## dirtbag (Aug 16, 2008)

Cops are crooked as fuck. Judges are worse. PO's are all assholes. Everything above and beyond them is far more corrupt and fucked than any single person could ever fathom. And yeah. They do everything they can to set us up to fail and get as much money as they can out of us undesirables. Fuck them!

I'm in a similar situation as you, mouse. I'm on the verge of breaking and taking back to my sinful ways. Best of luck to you in not doing the same.


----------



## PA Patrick (Aug 17, 2008)

Here's an idea...How about we stop funding a 4 trillion dollar war and work on fixing and building new infrastructure,like halfway decent public transit...so people won't have to fucking use cars all the time and maybe fix the decaying bridges that people drive over everyday. That would make us all very gay people.


----------



## Dameon (Aug 17, 2008)

I don't think it's hypocritical to say "fuck the government" while taking advantage of their services. It's not like the government magically produced the money to give us roads from their asses out of the kindness of their heart. Where did the funding for those roads come from? The citizens. Who built those roads? The citizens. They don't belong to the government, they belong to us.

I don't think we owe anything to the people sitting at the higher levels of the establishment, shitting all over the country and using their positions for personal gain, just because they occasionally shuffle numbers in ways that help us out. I'm not going to love an insanely wasteful, corrupt, and stupid organization just because occasionally, more by accident than anything else, they do something halfway right.


----------

